# Zeilenumbruch erzwingen (FlowLayout?



## Onkel markus (8. Okt 2006)

Kann man mit dem Flowlayout einen zeilenumbruch erzwingen?
Mfg


----------



## Ark (8. Okt 2006)

Hm, ich glaube nicht. Das würde doch auch der Idee von FlowLayout widersprechen, oder? 

Wenn Du so etwas wie einen Zeilenumbruch brauchst, würde ich an der Stelle ein vertikales BoxLayout nehmen. Oben haust Du dann entsprechend ein JPanel (ich geh' mal davon aus, dass Du Swing verwendest) mit den oberen Komponenten und ein JPanel darunter (also als nächste Komponente) mit den unteren Komponenten rein.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?! 

MfG
Ark


----------

